
LimeWire Creator Brings Open-Source Approach to Urban Planning - babyshake
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/mark-gorton-ceo.html
======
mark_h
A commenter on proggit mentioned the Brazilian city of Curitiba as a great
example of urban planning, and it's certainly worth reading up on:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curitiba#Urban_planning>

